

Why the Flip Failed - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383524,00.asp

======
hammock
Everyone is jumping to explain/rationalize why "Flip failed" but I haven't
seen any evidence that it failed at all - it was #1 in 2009 with huge sales
and profits, and for some reason Cisco decided to discontinue it. What were
its sales in 2010?

